# UHS MCAT Aggregate Formula Change



## Hamza Dar (Nov 24, 2012)

I heard that UHS has changed the aggregate calculation formula for 2014 session. I heard tht it had been changed to 80% Mcat and 20 FSC. Is it true?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

I think the 50 40 10 formulae is set by PMDC not UHS. In that case I dont think UHS has the authority to change unless and until PMDC does so. And I dont think PMDC has anounced any such thing yet.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Entry test will be on 30 august ...according to DAWN news... But not confirmed still.


----------



## Rana Babar Mumtaz (Apr 29, 2014)

I heard that it is 70% MCAT and 30% Fsc.....


----------



## Shoaib 786 (Apr 6, 2014)

Whatever the agregate formula is going to be, I bet this year MCAT is going to be really tough.


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz (Jun 20, 2013)

Shoaib 786 said:


> Whatever the agregate formula is going to be, I bet this year MCAT is going to be really tough.



why you think so ?? well i think this year merit of medical colleges will be low as compared to last year
....:roll:


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Not too low...but can remain same...it is confirm that merit will not increase by 2%


----------



## Sheikhamir77 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Info About And Date And Formula Of MCAT 2014*

Dear All, the answers of your all question about date, formula etc is cover in this news of Dawn. plz see attachment


----------

